# 1/18 super sell off



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

1- Dynamite Prophet plus Charger $15 SOLD
1- Dynamite Vision Peak 2 Charger $20 SOLD
1- New P-daddys Tire sauce $5
1- Kobalt tool box $20
1- Stanley Fat Max rolling tool box $45 SOLD

6- new T & M 30 compound rear tires on rims $15 per set of two 2 SOLD
4- new T & M 40 compound front tires on rims $15 per set of two 2 SOLD
6- new Speedys rear silver compound on rims $18 per set of two 2 SOLD
2- used one race Speedys rear silver compound on rims $15 per set
2- used BRP complete sets of 4 (2f/2r) $15 per set
2-new BRP fronts $12
1- new BRP complete set of 4 (2f/2r) $35
2-used BRP grooved rears $8.00
4- new LOSI stock rear street meat on Flour yellow rims $10 per set of two
2- new LOSI stock front street meats on flour yellow rims $10 per set of two
2- new LOSI stock front rubber $10
1- new set of LOSI rubber (2f/2r) $18
4- used LOSI rear on solid chrome rims $10 per set of two
2- new street meat tires with new foam inserts $7
1- new set of LOSI street meat on chrome dish rims $20
1- used set of LOSI stock tires and rims $15

2- used complete sets of 4 LOSI stock shocks $5 per set of 4

ALL OF THE ABOVE ITEMS ADD UP TO $350. WILL SELL FOR $275

4- used LOSI stock radios with batteries $20 each

if you are interested in any of the above items contact Willard or Double Deuce Decals at 864-804-9899

I am in SC, so shipping cost will have to be added if necessary.


----------

